# Mosquito report for Yampa/Green



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone recently off the Yampa/Green that can provide a mosquito report? We launch Monday. Went this time last year, bugs were bad on Yampa, horrendous on the Green. Looks like flows are dropping and hoping it’s not as bad as last year. Thanks!


----------



## ryanguay (Oct 15, 2004)

We got off two weeks ago and didn't see any Mosquitos. But we had a nice windy day at the put in for Desolations, so maybe that kept them grounded?


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Take me with you. I guarantee they’ll all come after me.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

lindazco said:


> Anyone recently off the Yampa/Green that can provide a mosquito report? We launch Monday. Went this time last year, bugs were bad on Yampa, horrendous on the Green. Looks like flows are dropping and hoping it’s not as bad as last year. Thanks!



Lodore/Yampa just started letting trips back on June 7th so those groups are not off yet. With dropping water Im going to bet the bugs will be on a major rise especially if there is some warm weather.


----------



## Surrender2flow (Mar 5, 2019)

We put in for a deso/gray on 5/31 and they were TERRIBLE at the put in and first nights camp. After that we didn't have any issues at all the rest of the way. We took out on 6/7


----------



## co_biscuit (Feb 13, 2016)

*Bring a bug tent!*

From past experience, get yourself a coleman bug tent and some head nets. Water is dropping fast and its been fairly warm and sunny down there. I spent one of the worst cook crew duties of my life down there, and everyone ate dinner in their tents. I bought head nets and a bug tent when I got home so I never have to deal with that again.


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

I launched from Lodore 6/7. A couple mosquitoes at the put in, but not a one after that - even in Jones Hole.

I doubt that will be true in coming weeks since flow was high during our trip and water is coming down fast leaving a lot of muddy areas.

If it were me, I'd plan ahead for bugs.


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks. Sigh I guess we hit it right for bugs again this time. Oh well, it’s supposed to be breezy - blessing and a curse.


----------

